# اللوغوس ماين إنجيل يوحنا والفلسفة اليونانية



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*أولاً : قبل أن نخوض في موضوع الفرق ما بين معنى اللوغوس عند القديس يوحنا الرسول وعند الفلاسفة ، لنظهر الفرق الشاسع ما بين شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد كشخص حي وحضور محيي ، وبين الفلسفة المبنية على أن اللوغوس هو العقل والموجوده في القواميس اليونانية ، ونظهر من أي مكان استقى الكثيرين هذا المعنى وأكدوه بعيداً عن المفهوم الصحيح لإنجيل القديس يوحنا الرسول ، واستعلان الله في ملئ الزمان ...

يهمنا أولاً أن نؤكد على أنه لا ينبغي أن ندرس اللوغوس أو عن الله كثالوث قدوس أو اي عقيدة مسيحية كدراسة تاريخية لغوية فلسفية معتمدين على الحرف أو القواميس القديمة ، أو كأبحاث مجردة نبحث فيها بدقة ونستخرج حسب ما نراه مناسب وحسب اللفظ ونتمسك بالتعبيرات الجامدة ونصير بحيثه وعلماء مدققين !!!

وفي هذا كله ننسى الإنجيل في حقيقة جوهره ، وليس من الوجهة السطحية ، وليس معنى كلامي أن كثيرين نسوه في بحثهم ، بل أن الكثيرين جعلوة مصدر البحث وركيزته ، مع أن الكتاب المقدس في ذاته ليس موضوع للعلم والدراسة الفلسفية المجردة تتوقف على العقل وقدراته على استنباط الأمور ، لأنه أتى بتاريخ غير التاريخ البشري الواقع تحت الضعف والانحلال ، أي تاريخ معاملات الله مع البشر ، حيث أن الزمان يفقد دوره في خلق علاقة بين الله والبشر ، لأن الله دخل في الزمان ، إذ تجسد وأعطى له بعداً اسخاتولوجي !!!

فالإنجيل جاء بلغة أخرى غير لغة البشر ، ولغته هي لغة المحبة ، أي اللسان الجديد ، وجاء ليظهر خليقة جديدة هي عمل المسيح له المجد ، والخليقة الجديدة تحيا ليست بفلسفة من هذا الدهر ولا من علماءه وفكره الفلسفي ، بل أتى بلغة سماوية هي البذل والعطاء وفيض النعمة ...

فالكتاب المقدس فيه استعلان الثالوث لا على المستوى الفلسفي ، بل الثالوث كشخص حي وحضور محيي ، ويعلن الثالوث القدوس المساوي غير المنفصل أو المتجزأ ، حقيقة المحبة التي تعطي دون أن تسود ، تبذل دون ان تقهر ، وتُحيي دون أن تُبيد .

المسيح له المجد استعلن كمال الثالوث ، لا على مستوى الفلسفة إنما على مستوى قوة الحياة ، ولذلك ننشد نشيد القيامة : " بالموت داس الموت " وهذا النشيد هو فرحنا واستعلان إبادة قانون الفساد وتحرير الإنسان من سلطان الموت ، وبالتالي من سلطان الخطية . وهذا يستحيل فهمه على مستوى الخبرة إلاَّ من خلال المحبة الأزلية التي لله الآب والابن والروح القدس الثالوث القدوس المساوي ...

حينما نتحدث عن طبيعة الله ، يجب أن لا نتكلم عن طبيعة مجردة abstract ، لئلا نقع تحت طائل الفلسفة وقانونها وندخل في هرطقات الهراطقة ، الذين وقعوا في نفس ذات المشكلة حينما حاولوا أن يظهروا عمل الله بالفلسفة والفكر ، والله ليس فكرة ولا موضوع فلسفي ، إنما هو شخص حي وحضور محيي ، وكلمة الله ليست عقل ولا حتى مجرد كلمة مجردة تخرج من عقل ، وان كان كثيرن أخذوا هذا التشبية ، ولكنه مجرد تشبيه للتصوير وتقريب المفهوم ليس إلا ....

ولكن الله في النهاية هو من يعلن عن نفسه ونحن نؤمن به إيمان بسيط بمحبة وهو من يستعلن لنا ذاته في القلب ويعطينا سر الاتحاد به بما يفوق كل شرح أو تفسير ,,,

**_______________________*​*
ثانياً :  **هناك خلط واضح ما بين الإنجيل والفلسفة ، لأن مصدر مقولة أن الابن هو العقل ، هو مصدر فلسفي ، لأن مستحيل أن نبدل كلمة **λόγος** لوغوس في إنجيل يوحنا التي تُرجمت بالكلمة ونستبدلها بكلمة العقل ، فمن المحال أن نقول في البدء كان العقل عوض الكلمة !!!*
*ومستحيل أن ندمج الاثنين معاً ، لأن فلسفياً : الكلمة وليدة العقل المفكر ، أي يسبقها التفكير ، وفي الله الثالوث القدوس لا يوجد سابق ولا لاحق ، لئلا لا يكون إله واحد بسيط في طبيعته ...*

*وأول من شرح معنى اللوغوس بأنه عقل الله هو العلامة اليهودي فيلون ( 30 ق.م – 50 ب.م ) ، وشرحه ما هو إلا عبارة عن محاولة الربط بين الدين والفلسفة اليونانية : وقد تحدث عن اللوغوس على وجهين :*
*1** – من حيث أنه هو عقل الله الباطن ، ويحوي في داخله مثال العالم ، وهو يُشبه العقل الباطن في الإنسان ، ويدعوه **Logos endiathetos*


*2** – من حيث هو الكلمة المقولة الصادرة عن الله وتظهر في العالم ، وذلك عندما خرج اللوغوس من الله في خلقه العالم ، ويدعوه ب **Logos prophorikos** أي اللوغوس المنطوق أو المسموع ، كما هو الحال عند الإنسان ، فإن الكلمة المقولة هي إظهار الفكر .*​
*+ بالنسبة للوجه الأول ( رقم 1 ) للوغوس ، فأن اللوغوس يكون واحداً مع الكيان الإلهي غير المرئي .*
*+ وبالنسبة للوجه الثاني ( رقم 2 ) فإن اللوغوس يحيط بكل أعمال وإعلانات الله في العالم وهو بداية الخليقة ، وهو صورة الله الوسيط بين الله والعالم !!!*​

*عموماً بدون تطويل لكي لا ندخل في مهاترات الفلاسفة ، لأني لا أنوي أن اكتب بحث تاريخي ولا فلسفي ، إنما أوضح أن القديس يوحنا الرسول لم يتعلم من فيلون أو استقى من الفلسفة اليونانية شيئاً على الإطلاق ، فان كان قد كتب لفظة اللوغوس ، ولكنه ابتعد تماماً عن المعنى الفلسفي لأن اللوغوس عند القديس يوحنا هو شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد ، وقد أدركه القديس يوحنا من أقواله وتعاليمه شخصياً ، فقد رآه ولمسته يديه من جهة كلمة الحياة ، فهو هنا يشهد عن الحياة التي أُظهرت لنا وليس عن فكر أو عقل ، أو أي نوع من أنواع الفلسفة ، بل ببساطة الروح كتب في سمو فائق يفوق كل عقول الفلاسفة وشرحهم المطول والمعقد ، بل تكلم عن الكلمة كشخص حي وحضور محيي ، غير منفصل عن الآب ولا كمجرد كلمة منطوقة ولا مجرد عقل كان الآب به يفكر !!!*

*لذلك لا يَصح أن نُشبه اللوغوس " بالعقل " أو " بالفكر " أو " بالفعل " ، لأن مفهوم الإنسان للفكر والفعل يختلف عن مضمونهم الإلهي في اللوغوس تمام الاختلاف ، والقديس يوحنا كتب في مستهل الإنجيل قائلاً : " في البدء كان الكلمة " أي قبل أن يوجد التفكير العقلي للإنسان وقبل الفعل المتولد من القوة المخلوقة عند الإنسان ، والمسيح له المجد لم يستخدم الفكر أو الفعل على مستوى الضعف الإنساني ، بل نطق وتكلم على مستواه الإلهي : " كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان " ( مر1: 22 ) ؛ " لم يتكلم قط إنساناً هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان " ( يو 7: 46 ) .* 


*المسيح له المجد لم يكن بل ولن يكون أبداً بل وعلى الإطلاق ، إنسان العقل ولا إنسان الإلهام ، ولم يكن إنسان القوة الخارقة** ، بل هو إله العقل والقوة ورب الفكر والفعل حتى في أعلى صورها أو كل ما يمكن أن نتخيله عنها ، أي أن فكر المسيح الذي كان يُعلَّم وكل أعامله التي عملها ، لم تكن تنتمي للزمن أو للخليقة بل كانت إلهية وكائنة في كيانه منذ الأزل :*​ *" أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضاً به " ( يو 8: 25 ) ، " لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها غيري لم تكن لهم خطية " ( يو 15 : 24 ) .*


*عموماً مستحيل أن ننطلق في معرفة شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد من خلال عقل الإنسان وتصوراته ، بل ننطلق من الإنجيل ، ومن مَن كشف ذاته بنفسه ومن خلال أعماله وأقواله ، ومن خلال سر الافخارستيا كشركه في جسده المبذول والمحيي ، وشهادة الروح القدس له ...*​ 
*فلا يصلح أبداً أن نتجه لشرح اللوغوس مبتدئين بلوغوس الفلاسفة يهوداً أم يونانيين أو حتى في الفكر الحديث أو الفهارس والمعاجم والقواميس ، ولكن ينبغي أن لا نعرف اللوغوس إلا في يسوع المسيح له المجد ،** فمستحيل على العالم أو المصنوعات العظيمة التي في العالم التي تنطق بلاهوت صانعها توصلنا إلى معرفة الله والحياة الأبدية والخلاص الأبدي المعد للإنسان بحب الله وحنانه الفائق كل تصورات البشر . ولكن الذي عرفناه بيقين المعرفة هو أن يسوع المسيح وحده فقط هو الذي يُعرفنا بالله أبيه وبالحياة الأبدية والخلاص ...

وكما هو مكتوب :
" فأن الحياة أُظهرت و قد رأينا و نشهد و نخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب و أُظهرت لنا " (1يو  1 :  2)
" الذي رأيناه و سمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا و أما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب و مع ابنه يسوع المسيح " (1يو  1 :  3)

___________
**ممكن الرجوع إلى هذه المراجع لمزيد من البحث والتدقيق :*
*+ المدخل لشرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا - دراسة وتحليل للقمص متى المسكين من ص 185 إلى ص 195*
*+ اللوغوس - مفهوم الكلمة في كتاب العهد الجديد الجزء الأول - للدكتور موريس تاوضروس من ص 60 إلى  95*
*+ القاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد - يشتمل على المفرادات اللاهوتية لكلمات العهد الجديد في لغته الأصلية ( اللغة اليونانية ) من ص 400 إلى ص 404 كلمة رقم 3364*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك بجد

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا ليك بجد
> 
> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك*​



*ويبارك حياتك ويغمرك بوافر خيراته السماوية يا محبوبة الله الحلوة*
*أقلي مني كل تقدير ولنصلي بعضنا من أجل بعض ، النعمة معك*
​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جدا
تسلم الأيادى

شكرا

مجهود رائع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا ايمن
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*فرح الله قلوبكم يا أحباء يسوع*
*ووهبنا أن نتأصل في حياة التقوى ومعرفة الله*
*أقبلوا مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معكم*​


----------



## S. N. TARAZ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images09/1301324069.jpg
باركك الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد على هذا المجود الرائع، حفظك الرب ورعاك ولتكن نعمة الخلاص وسلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح معكم، فعلا مضوع  مهم جدا للقراءة والتمعن لانه يشرح امور دينية تغيب عن الانسانالعادي وتخلط عليه الفلسفة مع الدين.
فلنكن سامعين وعاملين بالكلمة


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2009)

s. N. Taraz قال:


> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images09/1301324069.jpg
> باركك الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد على هذا المجود الرائع، حفظك الرب ورعاك ولتكن نعمة الخلاص وسلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح معكم، فعلا مضوع  مهم جدا للقراءة والتمعن لانه يشرح امور دينية تغيب عن الانسانالعادي وتخلط عليه الفلسفة مع الدين.
> فلنكن سامعين وعاملين بالكلمة



*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك بغنى مجد حضوره الخاص*
*ويعطينا جميعاً أن نحيا له بالروح والحق مبتعدين عن الفلسفة واللغو الباطل*
*لنحيا له بالإيمان والمحبة من قلب طاهر بشدة*
*النعمة معك كل حين*
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

*++ المسيح هو :" الكلمة " 

++ وهو أيضاً : "الحكمة" المولودة من الآب منذ الأزل : :[أنا الحكمة .. الرب قنانى أول طريقه من قبل أعماله منذ الأزل مسحت] أم 8: 12- 23 

++ وعنه مكتوب أيضاً : [الحكمة مهندسة كل شيئ ... المولود الوحيد ... ضياء النور الأزلى .. صورة جودته .. الحكمة صانعة الجميع] سفر الحكمة 7: 21 -  8: 5 

++  [الحكمة سابقة كل شيئ ، قبل كل شيئ حيزت الحكمة ] يشوع بن سيراخ 1: 3و 4


فتعبير الحكمة المولودة من الآب ، سابق على التعبيرات اليونانية

وقد جاء بأحد الكتب لأستاذ الفلسفة محمد غلاب ، أن معلم معلم أفلاطون : أناكساغوراس ، قد تعلم من الأديان الآسيوية ، ثم نقل هذا العلم لليونان

وهذا ما قاله الدكتور محمد غلاب : (( أناكساغوراس .. قد حمل إلى أثينا بقايا مبادئ الديانات الفطرية الأسيوية ، فكان أول من جرؤ على أن يتحدث فى إغريقا الوثنية عن : إله مجرّد حكيم مدبر للكون لا يشبهه من عداه . ولقد هز ذلك التصريح كل العقليات الممتازة فى أثينا  ، وعلى رأسها بيريكليس ( حاكم البلاد ) وسقراط ( الشاب ، حينذاك ) ، وزلزل عقيدتها فى التعدد الإسطورى ... وكان له أعظم الأثر فى تكوين سقراط أولاً ، ثم أفلاطون وأرسطو ، فسقراط هو الذى قال عنه : " إن أناكساغوراس كان هو الصاحى بين السكارى "  ... ولقد إعتبر الرأى العام أن بيريكليس ( الحاكم ) قد ألحد ( أى كفر بآلهتهم المتعددة ) منذ اللحظة الأولى لتلقيه دروس أناكساغوراس ... وبالعكس ، إعتبر أفلاطون وشيشيرون أن بيريكليس مدين لأناكساغوراس بكل ما صار لديه من أنواع الحكمة )) د. محمد غلاب _ الخصوبة والخلود لأفلاطون فى إنتاجه - عام 1962 – صفحة 25

وقد فهمتها أنا بأنه يقصد بأن تعلم من اليهودية ، فهى الدين الأسيوى الوحيد الذى قال بهذه الأقوال ، التى تعبر عن الإله الواحد الوحيد وليس التعددية

+++ وعلى كل الأحوال ، وفى جميع الظروف ، فالأصل الأقدم هو الكتاب المقدس ، قبل فلاسفة اليونان هؤلاء جميعاً .

فتعبير الكلمة ليس مقصوداً به المعنى المادى ، بل المقصود به الحكمة : المنطق والعقل ، فعلم المنطق يُسمى أيضاً علم الكلام
*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

أشكرك يا محبوب الله الحلو على تعليقك القيم، ولكن الحكمة اي شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد ليس هو المنطق ولا العقل، لأن هذا تفسير فلسفي وليس إعلاني كشخص ابن الله الحي الذي هو وحيد الآب ابنه الأزلي، وليس له أي علاقة بعلم المنطق، وانما فاهم قصدك أن المعنى ليس بالمعنى الحرفي ولا الفلسفي ولا المعنى اليهودي عند فيلون ولا غيره من الفلاسفة اليهود أو اليونانيين، وربما لجأ البعض بتفسير الكلمة عقل الآب على غير دقة، بسبب صعوبة شرح الثالوث وتشبيهه للناس، ولكنه معنى فلسفي قد يقرب المعنى للبعض ولكنه غير دقيق ولا صحيح من الناحية اللاهوتية، وكأن الآب يفكر بالابن وبذلك ندخل في خلع الصفات البشرية على الله عن دون قصد وندخل في المتاهات الفلسفية، أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك المحبوب في الرب، كن معافي باسم الرب في ملء النعمة والحق آمين
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

*نعم ليس له علاقة بعلم المنطق ولا علم الكلام

ولكننى أقصد أن الإستخدام اللغوى العادى لكل البشر ، يجعل المنطق (لاحظ الإشتقاق من النطق) هو الحكمة وهو العقلانية وهو الفهم 

فعندما نقول العقل ، نقصد الحكمة والفهم ، ولا نقصد بالطبع ال BRAIN  البشرى ، فليس هنا مادة ولا مصدر مادى ، بل الكلام كله معنوى وروحى والمعنى كله معنوى وروحى

فالحكمة هى المسيح ، والحكمة هى الفهم والعقل ، إذن العقل هو المسيح ، بالمعنى المعنوى الروحى وليس المادى إطلاقاً

الحكمة مهندسة الأكوان ، أى أن : [كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان]*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

عموما لكون الشرح صعب فعلاً لغير المؤمن فاستخدام بعض التعبيرات التي لا تُقصد في حرفيتها ممكن للتوضيح، مع أنك صدقت في أن هذا لا يقصد به ما هو حرفي، مع أن المسيح كلمة الله ليس بالمعنى المعنوي ولا الحرفي أيضاً، ولا الحكمة هي الفهم والعقل مثل الشرح الفلسفي في القاموس أو المٌُعجم، لأن هذا معنى فلسفي قاموسي يختلف جوهرياً عن معنى الحكمة في الكتاب المقدس، لأن الحكمة في الكتاب المقدس هي اقنوم الابن وشخصه الحي وليس مجرد فكر، وليس بمعنى عقلي فلسفي، ولم يكن اللوغوس أبداً هو العقل ولا الفهم إطلاقاً بالمعنى المعنوي ولا الرمزي، ولكن كل هذه مجرد شروحات من الناس لتقريب المعنى لغير المؤمنين ولكنها لا تعتبر دقيقة ولا تُعبِّر تعبير دقيق عن شخص المسيح أو علاقة الثالوث القدوس، لأنها مرتبطة بالفلسفة أكثر من الواقع الإلهي وخبرة اللقاء الحي مع الله، وعموماً لأن الموضوع يحتاج لقاء حي مُحيي مع المسيح ابن الله الحي لكي ينكشف في القلب إعلان الحياة بالتذوق والاختبار حينئذٍ تُرفع الغشاوة وينجلي شخص الكلمة كإله حي مُحيي نحيا به ونتحرك ونوجد، أقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك الحلو، النعمة معك
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

*ألف شكر أخى الحبيب

وملحوظة صغيرة ، بخصوص الإعلان الإلهى الشخصى للإنسان

فإننا لا نطالب الله بطريقة محددة لتعريف الناس به ، بل إنه هو الذى يختار ما يراه من الطرق 

فقد يعلن بإعلان ، أو بإحساس ، أو بتفاعل عقلى مع كلمة اللشارة ، أو بأى طريقة من مليون طريقة وطريقة بحسب حكمته الغير محدودة

لذلك ، فإننا لا نطالب الناس بأن تكون وسيلة معرفتهم بالله منحصرة فى طريقة واحدة ، ولا نعيب على من عرفوا الله بطريقة ووسيلة مختلفة عما حدث معنا

بل نترك الله يعمل حسبما يراه هو بحكمته الفائقة ، ونعمل نحن ما هو واجب علينا فقط ، ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منا

*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

سلام لشخصك المحبوب في الرب
أولاً أرجو أن تفهم كلامي في إطاره الصحيح فانا لم أُركز على طريقة الإعلان وأحصرها في شيء محدد، وكل ما تقوله يا أجمل أخ حلو هو داخل في صميم الإعلان، لأن الإعلان كما تعلم في الكتاب المقدس هو إعلان الله بالإلهام في القلب بطرق متعدده مختلفة، وربما أحياناً ياتي بشكل ظاهر أو بعلامة أو إعلان معجزي أو إعلان بنور في الذهن أو حرارة في القلب ... الخ، فأنا لم أتكلم عن طريقة الإعلان والتي تختلف من شخص لآخر حتماً، وانا أعلم انك تقصد ان توضح أننا لا ندخل في كيفية الإعلان نفسه ونحصره في صورة محدده ثابتة، لأنها تختلف من شخص لآخر حسب ما يرى الله وكيفيه إعلانه عن ذاته لكل شخص، فالإعلان لابد ان يوجد بوضوح ظاهر لكل شخص في قلبه وذهنه المنفتح بالنعمة، ولكن طريقة الأعلان تختلف من شخص لآخر حسب قلبه وانفتاحه على الله وحسب إعلان الله عن ذاته له بطرق مختلفة ومتنوعة كثيرة جداً، ومن الصعوبة التامة أن أُخطأ هذا الخطأ الفادح وأحد إعلانات الله في شكل محدد أو صورة خاصة...

 أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير؛ النعمة معك كل حين​


----------

